# wood



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Where does everyone get their lumber from? I would like to get some walnut, cherry, or anything other than pine. I'm thinkg about buliding a bar and a dining room table. 

Thanks

Dive


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Clark's Hardwood -- http://www.clarkshardwoodlumberco.com/map.php
Houston Hardwoods -- http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/

Both have very good selections.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Mason mill and lumber on tanner rd, has all kind , the last time i was out there they had some slabs that were 6ft wide and 40 ft long


----------

